# Remote coder



## yevette (Dec 3, 2009)

I have been certified since 2005, seeking a remote coding position. I am currently coding for a Hematology Oncology department and coding Radiology procedures. I can be reach at burnell1920@yahoo.com


----------



## kstrbjak (Dec 7, 2009)

*radiology coder*

Looking for a position in radiology coding

kststrbjak@aol.com

Thank you 

Karen


----------

